# tecumseh mower engine leaking gas through air filter



## deerelover (Oct 26, 2010)

Older model craftsman self propelled push mower (actually says sears & roebuck on it!). A few months ago I rebuilt the carburetor, cleaned the gas tank, replaced the fuel line, replaced the air filter and assembly, changed the oil, and cleaned it up as best I could in order to sell. It sat for a few months and i started it again today, it ran fine for a few minutes and then gas started to leak out of the air filter and it shut off. I was thinking the float may be stuck, but it shouldn't be since i just replaced the needle, pin, and rubber seat. I am open to any idea you may have!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could be a bad float, or a plugged air vent to the float bowl, also make sure you got the new float seat in correctly and seated properly.


----------



## deerelover (Oct 26, 2010)

where would the air vents to the float bowl be located?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

deerelover said:


> where would the air vents to the float bowl be located?


Inside the carburetor it's under the large welch plug. On the outside there is a small hole above the low speed adjustment screw.


----------



## deerelover (Oct 26, 2010)

Well i took your advice and replaced the float. I also cleaned the air vents with carb cleaner and they did not seem to be clogged. Now the mower will not crank at all. I took off the air filter and there does not seem to be any gas spraying into the carburetor when i push the primer bulb (which I replaced a few months ago). I know the carburetor is not getting fuel, I just cannot figure out why. What should my next step be?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you check the float adjustment when you installed the new float. If it's set too low no fuel will enter the float bowl.


----------



## deerelover (Oct 26, 2010)

I did not check it, and I am not sure if this carburetor has a float adjustment as it does not have any screws to adjust the idle speed. This mower is pretty old and I am not sure if it has a lot of the things present day carbs have. I did replace to old metal float with a more updated plastic float. If my carburetor were to have a float adjustment, where would it be?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

deerelover said:


> I did not check it, and I am not sure if this carburetor has a float adjustment as it does not have any screws to adjust the idle speed. This mower is pretty old and I am not sure if it has a lot of the things present day carbs have. I did replace to old metal float with a more updated plastic float. If my carburetor were to have a float adjustment, where would it be?


You adjust the float by bending the tab that the float needle rests on.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=119567&stc=1&d=1288410561


----------



## deerelover (Oct 26, 2010)

I adjusted the float and she runs like a top. But typical to the projects I undertake, I fixed one problem and created another. Now the self propelled mechanism will not disengage. You are supposed to raise the safety bar a little bit and this should disengage the front drive wheels. I lubricated all the linkages and moving parts on and around the transmission and still no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most transmission have a return spring on the engagement lever, perhaps yours has come loose or broken.


----------

